# Walleye rookie looking for advice



## muskiehunter (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm taking my family fishing this weekend on a small central MN lake. According to the DNR wesite there's walleye to be found but it's more of a typical bass/panfish lake and I'm looking for some advice how to fish it. Where do I start? trolling, jigs, shallow, deep, etc. Anyone willing to offer some advice? I'm hoping to get my kids on a few keepers for the fry pan.

For those of you who know Central MN, it's Beauty Lake in Todd County.
http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/lakefind/sho ... m=77003500


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Depends on the lake really but a good general strategy would be to start shallow, and work deeper.

Many lakes vary this season on post-spawn dispersal so they may be relatively shallow or just off the first deep breaks. If the lake runs extremely clear, the deep breaks would be my top bet.

Pay close attention to the first deeper basin areas near likely spawning areas like creeks, rivers, or long gravel shorelines if no inlets or outlets exist.

Jigs and rigs would be a safe bet. Leaches or crawlers rigged on floating Lindy Rigs, or minnows, should see action.

If the fish appear active but spread out, try trolling cranks to locate schools, then slow down and rig them or jig them up.

Good Luck!


----------



## happyhooker (May 3, 2009)

Backwater had some great advice.If it is a sunny day the eyes will usually be in the deeper holes and shallower on overcast days.The key is to fish them sloooooooow when the water is cold.


----------



## muskiehunter (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the good info and the reminder to keep things slow. sounds like the weather will be mild for the weekend but I'm wondering if the huge winds we got today (sustained 27-30 mph) will have an impact this weekend or if the size of the lake (350 acres) makes it a non issue.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

If the winds stay relatively consistent and blows into the same shorelines that may help narrow your search, fish the wind blown shoreline as it concentrates forage and predators.

Points, bars, inside turns in the topography all will be key areas to test. The wind should focus forage in these areas and the water temp should be a bit higher on these wind blown shorelines.

A chop on the water may move the fish in a lot shallower during the day than if it was calm. So again I would fallow the tried and true spring pattern of start shallow and move deeper as needed.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

If you can, try stickbaits on the windblown side just at dusk & into dark over the shallows. Try jigging the deeper water close to this side before dusk- good luck! Hope you find some.


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Generally i will try trolling to locate the fish, and then bring out the jig box. Something to keep in mind if you have the time and patience is to try Slow Death presentaion on them . On really windy days this presentation can be a bit tough, but well worth the time and effort. Good luck :beer:


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

MuskieHunter how did your bite go on your trip?

Typical Memorial Day Weekend weather, unsettled, often challenging.


----------

